# Ubuntu



## wera750 (Sep 23, 2011)

Anyone else tried it? I'm about to take the plunge.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ronde90 (Nov 30, 2011)

I've been using it for the past couple months. Personally I love it. Installing it is so easy. The only problems that I have had were the occasional force closes, but that's probably because my laptop is 2.5 years old.


----------



## wera750 (Sep 23, 2011)

Guess I should have specified, ubuntu on the prime lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

Did you ever get it up and running? I would love to hear some feedback on it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## wera750 (Sep 23, 2011)

Yeah, but it was... Meh

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

wera750 said:


> Yeah, but it was... Meh
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


Haha enough said. I'm running Ubuntu 11.10 on my desktop and laptop but I'm still rather new and inexperienced with it. I think I'm just craving an unlocked boot, custom recovery and a fresh rom to flash...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

